# Hoyt Spiral cams



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

What is the draw length measurement conversion on the spirals? Like on my maxxis 35 a #2 cam goes from 27-29" draw then the next cam #3 goes from 29-31....then they have a A.B.C.D.E on the cams and you move your screw to w/e you want...how is that on the spirals? The same or is it diff? Thanks for all and any help!


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spiral?*

Actually, on your Maxxis you would also need to purchase the correct Module for the draw length you need. I am a 30" draw so on my Maxxis I need the #3 XTR cam with Module E installed and the peg moved to E.
Spiral cams are draw length specific (non-adjustable) and it depends on what bow they are being installed on as to what they equal in draw length. So for a Alphaburner I would need a #9 Spiral X cam to reach my 30" draw, but on a Contender Elite I would need a #5 Spiral X cam to get 30".


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lonesome Timber said:


> Actually, on your Maxxis you would also need to purchase the correct Module for the draw length you need. I am a 30" draw so on my Maxxis I need the #3 XTR cam with Module E installed and the peg moved to E.
> Spiral cams are draw length specific (non-adjustable) and it depends on what bow they are being installed on as to what they equal in draw length. So for a Alphaburner I would need a #9 Spiral X cam to reach my 30" draw, but on a Contender Elite I would need a #5 Spiral X cam to get 30".


 I knew that i have 3 mods..the A,B,and C module.....you can just move the little screw around but loose MEGA let off depending on if you are going longer or shorter....i will need a 27.5 on the spiral cams so what would that balance out to? Im replacing them on a bow that has a 28" draw...also do you kno if a bow with a xt2000 limbs can be changed out to the xt3000 limbs? I know string length would be diff....thanks for your help


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Go to Hoyts web page and look up the bow you have in the tune charts. It's under the Customer Service tab. 

Every bow and limb combo is going to need a different size cam to get the same dl with spirals even from year to year it can change slightly. For example. The VE in 2010 used a 2.5 spiral for a 27.5" draw in 2011 you need a 3.0. 

Yes you can change between limbs but your going to need to call Hoyt and find out what limb deflection you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've decided to wait and just find a xt3000 limb bow that is close to my DL! thanks for the help!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Trevorfox34 said:


> I've decided to wait and just find a xt3000 limb bow that is close to my DL! thanks for the help!


good choice!! i loved spirals when i had my pro elite 3000, just couldnt get to liking the big ata bows, was a sweet bow though, 06 flame riser!! NICE


----------

